
How hip-hop is introducing children to coding and technology - js2
https://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2017/08/spitting-lines
======
rdtsc
> One lesson centred upon Ahmed Mohamed, a 14-year-old high school pupil who
> was arrested in 2015 on suspicion of building a hoax bomb when he brought a
> self-assembled clock to school.

I remember that one, then later reading how it wasn't really a self-assembled
clock but just a taken apart 70's or 80's clock that was put in a different
case.

[http://blogs.artvoice.com/techvoice/2015/09/17/reverse-
engin...](http://blogs.artvoice.com/techvoice/2015/09/17/reverse-engineering-
ahmed-mohameds-clock-and-ourselves/)

> Mr Mims aims not for lecturing, but for dialogue

In that spirit wonder how much Mr. Mims allows discussion of Ahmed being in on
the idea of provoking a response. He packaged the disassembled clock in a
briefcase then after being told to put it away and keep it his backpack for
the rest of the day he took it out later and set an alarm on it. I think it is
an interesting discussion how fear / xenophobia / prejudices can be taken
advantage of in multiple ways.

Later on the family demanded $15M compensation from the school district with a
threat to file a lawsuit. Wonder if that is on the allowed spectrum of
discussion in the classroom as well.

~~~
burkaman
Not sure why you phrased this so combatively. The whole point of having a
discussion is to "allow" stuff like this. Discussions are usually pretty
boring if everyone agrees, and the idea here seems to be getting people more
engaged.

~~~
ikeyany
It's phrased combatively because wording like "self-assembled clock" plants an
intentional picture of naivety. I'm okay with HN readers pointing out when it
happens.

------
monksy
> He puts printed pictures of Mohamed on the wall, and asks students to scan
> them via an app. A menu of items pops up instantly: Mohamed’s Twitter feed;
> a 360-degree view of an interrogation room (meant to simulate the one
> Mohamed was taken to); a SoundCloud song; a quiz; a hip-hop video produced
> by Mr Mims.

What was this a lesson for? (My knee jerk reaction makes me feel like that was
politicized.. but I don't know the full story so I won't put that out there)

~~~
hsod
You just did put it out there, so why not elaborate on your reaction? What
politicization are you concerned about?

~~~
monksy
I did write it, but I stated it was a feeling I didn't have a lot of support
on and admited it.

Politicization: That the thing was more about "feel bad for this person/person
with attribute (religion, race,etc) insert police state here."

If they're teaching people to feel bad rather than think, they're teaching
people to react badly.

------
wturner
I wrote a book to teach JavaScript to sound artists that is is loosely
related.

[http://javascriptforsoundartists.com](http://javascriptforsoundartists.com)

------
maehwasu
I had to double-check that this wasn't satire.

------
brianzelip
In Toledo, OH, USA in 2005 we put out a hip hop album titled 'Reboot' where
every track was about computers and society.

See:

\- [http://www.toledohiphop.org/reboot/](http://www.toledohiphop.org/reboot/)

\- [https://www.amazon.com/Reboot-Pass-Message-toledohiphop-
org/...](https://www.amazon.com/Reboot-Pass-Message-toledohiphop-
org/dp/B00K4CR91W) (no affiliate, just linking since I'm glad to see the
cover)

------
bitwize
"...fluent in JavaScript as well as Klingon!"

------
technovader
Seems like this is becoming a template for click-bait articles. "How X is
introducing kids to coding!"

I've stopped paying attention unfortunately.

~~~
marmor
Despite "How X is introducing kids to coding!" perhaps being a common trope,
this is not a click-bait article, in my opinion. They're real-world events
providing positive experiences mixing art and technology for kids and adults.

(Full disclosure: I've helped to organize a few of these events as part of
[http://monthlymusichackathon.org](http://monthlymusichackathon.org))

------
forkLding
Ben Horowitz is a hip-hop fan too, see his book Hard thing about hard things,
I like the fact the Hip-hop can be used to instruct technology and business
and make things interesting.

------
amelius
Wasn't there a PHP compiler at Facebook called Hip-hop?

~~~
JosephLark
I don't want to be rude, but are you looking for something more than a reply
that just says 'Yes' or something? Searching for anything like "facebook php
hip hop" would easily answer your question.

~~~
petethepig
I don't think it meant to be a literal question.

------
robohoe
Until they get introduced to Futuristic Sex Robotz...

